# how many more?



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

hi,im new to saltwater tank keeping and for now i have two anemones,a starfish and 3 clowns that i keep in a 2 feet tank. how many more fishes do u think i should be able to put in there or the sizes of fishes that i should consider?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Exactly how many gallons is your tank and how long has it been set up? What type of clowns?


----------



## mianaMW (Feb 22, 2010)

its about 20 g and been set up for a month. 2 ocellaris clowns and a tomato clown. they seem to be doin well including the anemones and starfish. thnx for the help


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would like to help, but giving the variables in a saltwater tank I would need a ton more information. Pictures would be extremely helpful, and a detailed description of your setup.


----------

